# Giving up alcohol-need help!



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Trying to conceive no:2 for 1.5 years((
Today we have been told of yet another pregnancy amongst our friends..I'm fed up,this is the 20th odd since we've been trying(and I'm not joking!!)
Anyway my husband had poor sperm quality.
I've decided we both need to give up alcohol not sure how long maybe 6 months.
We are very sociable people-I am so nervous about this..I'm sure we'll be even more depressed!
Any tips and advice would be wonderful PLEASE!!
X


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Sorry he HAS SPERM PROBLEMS NOT HAD!! (I wish)


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I think it's really hard to do, I've stopped for the next round of IVf, I've managed two weeks so far. Once you make the decision and really hold onto that and believe in that, it becomes easier. I have to say, though that I find social situations difficult. 


Not much help I'm afraid!  


Wendy


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

flowerdue,

I tried it didn't help me become pregnant and it didn't stop others becoming pregnant but it made me mega depressed. In fact I had a really bad day at work and just came home and had to have a drink and everything seemed better, only one can of beer I'm not saying I got wasted   My DP never tired to stop as his SA was ok I was just trying to be healthier. I guess if you both try it will be easier. Why not try the non alcoholic beers?

Now I have on average 1 pint of beer a week which is not a huge amount and way below the recommended amount so I do not feel guilty and I feel relaxed. Sometimes a little of what you fancy does you good


----------



## keenbean (May 11, 2012)

Hi! I know how it feels to continually hear about other peoples' pregnancies too. It's unbelievable! I don't drink a great deal but would definitely find it tough to cut it out altogether. In the past when I've not wanted to drink I have1) always taken my car so I have to drive home (no one can argue with that) 2) taken kitty money to the bar and ordered non-alcoholic drinks and pretended they were alcoholic, and 3) pretended to be on antibiotics! 
Wishing you all the best  Keenbean


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Cobra do a nice non alcoholic beer.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi  I have stop drinking and smoking 3/4 year ago and no babies and my DP said it still doesn't make any different as just found out my freind who is 39 is 5 month pregnant saying it was the gin sh had over Xmas that make her pregnant  So we are gona get back into it (not smoking as can't stand it) but odd red wine every now and then  in fact I will have red wine with my bath starting from CD1 till the big O  mainly to help me to relax as I am not a relaxing person  as I am alway on the go lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you DP has poor sperm quality he will really benefit by giving up alcohol and taking vit E and Vit c for 3 months which is the length of time it takes to produce new sperm in the male body.  When I was having ICSI my partner gave up for 12 weeks to improve his sample in advance of freezing.


I also order slimline tonic with ice and lemon to fool my friends and at home have started knocking back the shloer in a wine glass just to give myself the impression I am having something.  Also got into orange and passion fruit J2O's in a big way..LOL  


It is very hard, but you will reap the benefits.  I have also read we can have 4 units a week without causing real harm, but my consultant said alcohol is a toxin and its not good for making babies.  Sometimes I have lagar shandy as its half the alcohol content.


Cutting it out completely has done wonders for my skin and sleep quality and my bank balance as wine is so expensive.


Passenger xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

It is so hard isn't it! I was constantly telling my acupuncturist that a little was not harmful - and she was telling me to quit completely....I cut it out completely in periods (live when I had IVF) and try at the moment to limit myself to a maximum of two SMALL glasses of wine a week with the aim of having none if I can. It actually works quite well (I have been off it completely for long periods during the last 3 years though for ttc reasons). As it is now, I know that I can have a small glass at the weekend if I want - I try to make it a really nice one- and If I go to a wedding, dinner or if we go away, I can still have a small treat. 

I think it has a really good impact on my health, skin and it is much easier to get up in the morning. Sometimes I still really crave a glass, but I try to tell myself that I can have a nice one over the weekend if I still want it! Oh, and I treat myself to 2-3 pieces of really nice chocs every evening to make up for it...that helps as well.

C xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

It really is just a matter of breaking a habit. I used to have a glass of wine at home most evenings, and have the occasional heavy night out but in the run up to tx I stopped drinking at home and only had the odd one if I went out. Now I don't drink at all. Though I did have a couple of nights out after our failed cycle! It seems really alien at first, but if you make the decision and comit to it, you'll be fine.

To begin with I dank alcohol-free wine at home (which tases awful BTW!) then I swapped to ginger ale or tonic, just from habit of having a glass by my side, but after a while I'd broken the habit and don't feel the urder to keep sipping like I used to. Actually, in part, I stopped to prove I could do it, because my partner hardly drinks and thought it was excessive to have an open bottle of wine in the fridge all the time.#^,^#

Ginger ale and tonic are also good things to order if you're trying to fool friends as they look like whiskey and soda or vodka/gin etc. 'Driving home' and 'anti-biotics' are also good excuses when going out.

Good luck with it, as this will really help your partners sperm quality. See if you can get him to take a multi-vit as well, I've heard a lot of minerals critical to sperm development can be deficient in our diets.


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

We both gave up during Tx - never worked - what did give us a BFP naturally was gallons of wine!  Mind you 4 years later that approach hasn't worked!


----------



## Antuaneta (Jun 15, 2012)

I was really impressed with Charles Linden approach. It was about how we intoxicate ourselves and why. He had (or has?) his show on I think Bodyinbalance channel on sky tv. Try to google him... Its very interesting.

I had cut down my alcohol because of my kidney problems couple of years ago.
Now I cut it down to 1-2 glasses of white wine once a week, but it happens only BEFORE we TTC on ovulation day. In a second part of my menstrual cycle I dont drink at all. When my boyfriend is having a beer or a glass of wine at dinner I'll treat myself with some Cola or Sprite or non-alco mohito....


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I had a huge blow out for Christmas and the New Year, then stopped all alcohol consumption completely in the run up to starting our ICSI treatment in the April... I can't say I missed it as much as I thought I would, but going out was difficult, if we went to friends' houses, it was soo much easier to take a bottle of non alcoholic wine, as I didn't feel I was missing out.  

While I was pregnant, I did enjoy a lager shandy on hot days - but no more than a single can - everything in moderation.  Having the opportunity to possibly get pregnant and carry a much wanted baby was all the incentive I needed.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------

